# Anyone who has ever dealt with sand?



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I am wanting to setup a freshwater-ocean theme tank. It would be a 10 gallon. I would love to use sand but the only time I used it I used "play sand" and it almost fried my filter. And cleaning was really difficult, and the water was always cloudy. I found this sand on petsmart.com CaribSea Aquarium Sand - Décor - Fish - PetSmart. Would aquarium sand act any different. Also suggestions on my filter/cleaning problems? Thanks


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Play sand is not good for fish tanks. If you can i would go to home depot and look for pool filter sand. It won't make your water cloudy as long as you rinse it before you put it into the aquarium. If you can't find that than regular aquarium sand will also be much better. I have been using sand for my mbunas for about 2 years and they love it. Bottom dwellers and digging fish especially love how fine it is and easy to sift through. Another great thing about sand is all the debri lands on the top so you don't have to clean through it just pick the debri off the top f the sand.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks, but does aquarium sand still get in to filters?


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

All sand can get into filters and claug them. If you don't have cichlids to kick it up then I wouldn't worry about it but keep the tube leading into the filter as close to the top as possible.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Okay thanks, I may give it another try


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

rrcoolj said:


> Play sand is not good for fish tanks.


Not to hijack this post: But why? I had play sand set up's in numerous sized tanks for yrs w/out any issues (not on the fish end nor on plants nor equipment).


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

@puppyrjjkm
What will indeed help you on ANY kinda sand (play, pool, fish store) WASH it before adding it to the tank, I wash mine at least 5 times before adding it and that helps a LOT.


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

I've seen people use play sand fine it just tends to be dirtier and harder to clean that's all.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

rrcoolj said:


> I've seen people use play sand fine it just tends to be dirtier and harder to clean that's all.


:dunno: I just use the normal gravel vac on my sand set ups and it looks just fine to me...Feel free to check out the pictures of the play sand tanks under my aquarium log but I don't see them being "dirty or bad" in any way;-)


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

I mean initially lol sorry if im not clear. Im saying it usually takes longer to clean to prepare for the tank. Rinsing it and what not.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have play sand in a number of my tanks. It does take a decent amount of rinsing before it can be added to the tank without clouding things up, but the extremely low cost ($4 for a 50lb bag vs. about $20 for a 20lb bag of aquarium sand) is worth it, if you ask me.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

I use industrial fine sand from Quikrete...4 bucks a 50 lb bag. Washes fairly quickly and the result is well worth the effort.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:dunno: I just use the spray nozzle outside; sand in bucket; add water; dump water-repeat 4-5times real quick and into the tanks no issues....maybe its just the brand I'm using or what I just don't have issues not in tanks with normal filters nor sponge filters.:|


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

I used Estes brand white marine sand in my tank and my kuhli loaches love it!! It was 4 dollars per 5 lb bag at my LFS. No problems with sucking it up in my filter either. It cleans easily with my siphon pump.


----------



## Kelso (Oct 28, 2009)

4 dollars for 5 pounds! Dude! youre getting ripped off!


----------



## cmc29 (Jan 10, 2010)

It supply and demand....i live in Arkansas....not a lot of fish stores here, and shipping on the 20 lbs i used would have been more than i spent..


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

cmc29 said:


> I used Estes brand


I just bought their black sand last year for one of my shrimp farm set ups, totally loveee it too.


----------

